# FOR SALE: WW2 GERMAN folding military bicycle project



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 27, 2021)

Not cheap, and it's a pile of parts. But have you ever seen one for sale before? If you're bored with common WW2 folding military bikes (BSA / Compax), this could be your next project 
The few complete ones that come onto the market in Germany sell for 7500 euros or more. You can use any German bike parts to complete it (though no chrome). Nazi stuff touches a raw nerve for me, and I've got a lot of other bikes I'm working on, but if it doesn't sell I'll do it. Price: $4500 including shipping. Would maybe trade, but it would have to be for something interesting or rare. You know where to find me, Colin


----------



## Mercian (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi, All, and @Wing Your Heel 

Further info, and a small bump.

Nice bones for a rare bicycle.

The CZS stamp indicates it was made by Brennabor Werke AG, Brandenburg, Germany. This company ended up in the Soviet occupied zone, and closed in 1945.









						Brennabor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

